# picture frame with molding



## cmacnulty (Jan 14, 2020)

I have been struggling with this problem for weeks and I am just about ready to give up. but Maybe someone can tell me what I am doing wrong. I have a picture frame that measures 40 by 42 inches. I wanted to reduce the frame size by 2 inches both in height and width. After I removed all the fasteners, I cut new 45 at each end. Cuts were made from the molding side. The long points measure 38 and 40 inches, respectively. I am using a Makita compound miter saw LS_1013. when I start rebuilding the frame the 45 angle corners do not line up correctly. I rechecked settings on saw and the angle of each cut. They're all at 45 degrees. Is there any explanation as to why I can't get a better fit on the 45 degree angles to make a good corner haven't closed a picture of the material that I'm using. Thanks for any suggestions. 

Charles


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*One thing you can do is ......*

Get a picture frame clamp like this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078S4C6BQ/ref=psdc_553152_t3_B0035Y5KL2


Then clamp your two adjoining pieces together and run a fine tooth saw down the intersection. This will remove a small amount of material
from each side and give you a perfect joint. 

You can not trust the factory stops on miter saws to be "perfect"

Even 1/2 a degree will cause the joints not to mate perfectly. :sad2:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hand plane and a shooting board!*

This video shows a 45 degree adapter for a shooting board used with a hand plane:
https://youtu.be/eqWbgkl_ryM?t=401




Mikes entire line of hand planing woodworking jigs and sawing here:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Are the opposite sides exactly the same length, that is as important as having an accurate 45 degree cut. Use a stop to assure each cut is same length rather than cutting to a mark.


----------



## cmacnulty (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you for all the suggestions. 
i did buy two of the framing clamps however the width of the wood is just a little bit wider than the maximum open opening of the clamp. Based on the comments so far, the issue is the accuracy of the miter cuts. I thought the problem was that I needed to miter the corners similar to the way you would do if you were installing Crown molding. I think I will try the 45 degree adapter approach.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Check the rabbit, see if it is the same thickness as what the mold it is fastened too. That could be your problem. If it is used as a drop mold the outer ends will be open and the inside points will touch.


----------

